
1st Library to Support Anonymous Internet Browsing Effort Stops After DHS Email - martey
https://www.propublica.org/article/library-support-anonymous-internet-browsing-effort-stops-after-dhs-email
======
zmanian
Please send your moral support by signing the EFF's Letter.

[https://act.eff.org/action/support-tor-and-intellectual-
free...](https://act.eff.org/action/support-tor-and-intellectual-freedom-in-
libraries)

